# First time going to Apalachicola Bay with boat



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I'm headed down this weekend to stay in Mexico Beach but my father in law would like to go to Apalachicola Bay at least one day we are down, most likely Sunday. That bay is HUGE and I've never fished it before so just looking for any tips or hints, or general areas to target or watch out for.

Going to target trout and reds. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## cableguychris (Sep 2, 2015)

How big is your boat? if it can handle alittle rough water, you could go across the bay to the cut in St.George Island. you will need a good anchor with a decent amount of rope and some 6-8 oz weights to fish in the channel, but if the bull reds are there its worth it. if you dont want to fish in that swift of water, go to the outside of the cut and fish the back side of the rocks and beach area on the side where their are not any houses
.in this area, live pogies are the best bait.

you could also put in on St. George and fish around the new bridge and the old bridge which is now a peer. A live shrimp on the bottom here we land just about anything: trout,reds ,flounder,white trout,whiting, and sometimes a stray sheephead.

On the west end of the bay is a sand bar that the locals call Dry Bar. it is also good for trout and red fish. But this area is a little tricky because of water dept. it gets pretty skinny at low tide.

Good luck and be sure and let us know how you do.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 2, 2015)

cableguychris said:


> How big is your boat? if it can handle alittle rough water, you could go across the bay to the cut in St.George Island. you will need a good anchor with a decent amount of rope and some 6-8 oz weights to fish in the channel, but if the bull reds are there its worth it. if you dont want to fish in that swift of water, go to the outside of the cut and fish the back side of the rocks and beach area on the side where their are not any houses
> .in this area, live pogies are the best bait.
> 
> you could also put in on St. George and fish around the new bridge and the old bridge which is now a peer. A live shrimp on the bottom here we land just about anything: trout,reds ,flounder,white trout,whiting, and sometimes a stray sheephead.
> ...



Cableguy - My boat is a 20' center console and I have what I believe to be a good anchor and plenty of rope. I supposed cut bait on the bottom for the bulls are appropriate?

THANKS a ton! This is exactly the type of info I was looking for. I'll *hopefully* have pics to show once we're back


----------



## ForsythGlock (Sep 2, 2015)

cableguychris said:


> ...you will need a good anchor with a decent amount of rope and some 6-8 oz weights to fish in the channel...



How do rig up the weights?  Do you rig it like a drop-shot rig with the weight below the hook?

Thanks!


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Sep 3, 2015)

Don't anchor in the cut just drift the cut using live bait with about 3/4 ounce weight. The redfish in my avatar was caught doing this and was my sons first red. If you anchor  it screws up the drifting for other boats and sometimes there will be several boats drifting the cut. Also try the grass flats just to the west of the cut with some popping corks and gulp. If the water temp starts cooling you can tear the speckled trout up.


----------



## cableguychris (Sep 3, 2015)

@ForsythGlock  I usually use an egg sinker above a swivel and the 18"-24" leader of atleast 50lbs. 

@Stonewall Anchoring up was just the way I was taught to do it. To each his own


----------



## ForsythGlock (Sep 3, 2015)

cableguychris said:


> @ForsythGlock  I usually use an egg sinker above a swivel and the 18"-24" leader of atleast 50lbs.



Thank you sir!  I will be down there later this month and I am going to give it a try.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 4, 2015)

Stonewall 2 said:


> Don't anchor in the cut just drift the cut using live bait with about 3/4 ounce weight. The redfish in my avatar was caught doing this and was my sons first red. If you anchor  it screws up the drifting for other boats and sometimes there will be several boats drifting the cut. Also try the grass flats just to the west of the cut with some popping corks and gulp. If the water temp starts cooling you can tear the speckled trout up.



Thanks Stonewall! I will definitely keep this and Cableguy's suggestions in my back pocket for the trip. I plan on pulling out all the stops if I have to in order to not get skunked.

Thanks again guys and keep it coming!

Jeff


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Indian Pass*

I think we're going to be putting in at Indian Pass. Does anybody know if the channel that runs through that "cut" holds reds, similar to the cut over at St. George?

Unless it gets bad and I ain't catching nothing, I'll probably try to stay in the vicinity of the west end.


----------



## d-a (Sep 4, 2015)

Indian pass holds reds and this time of year tarpon. But it can be a pain trying to fish it. The bar that runs off of St Vincents where the breakers are is the best place but you need a strong anchor. I used fresh cut pogies Carolina rigged on the bottom. 

d-a


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 4, 2015)

d-a said:


> Indian pass holds reds and this time of year tarpon. But it can be a pain trying to fish it. The bar that runs off of St Vincents where the breakers are is the best place but you need a strong anchor. I used fresh cut pogies Carolina rigged on the bottom.
> 
> d-a



D-a, which bar off st Vincent are you speaking of exactly? I'm looking at the noaa chart 11401. Anything more you can provide is greatly appreciated sir. I have followed your feedback over the years and notice that you know your stuff inside and out so thanks again.

Jeff


----------



## jcbcpa (Sep 7, 2015)

http://earthnc.com/chartviewer/index.php?ll=29.678606823687478,-85.11679581212996&z=13

Pickalene bar to the north of St. Vincent or Dry Bar to the east


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 11, 2015)

Went Sunday and got blown around. Caught 1. Monday was the anniversary so just hung out with the warden. Tuesday brought along too many adult beverages to navigate about the big pond. Wednesday, Thursday and today should have cautionary advisories posted due to wind. Zero boat time since Sunday but still having a good time. Hope y'all did better than us!


----------

